# Old Film Cameras. Wanting Value and Name.



## Rosenquarts (Oct 8, 2013)

Hello everybody, 

My family owns a film and camera shop in New Zealand. We often storage cameras that are left behind from customers.
I found 2 really old film cameras a Kodak and an Agfa.

The Kodak I am having trouble with identifying its make and model. It has a Anaston lens, Mount 320, But the model seems to be different to the ones shown with this type of lens. 

The next one is an Agfa. It is an Agfa Isomat-Rapid with its own flash attachment, I havn't researched this yet, but it seems that having its own flash attachment might be a little harder to find. Flash has no bulb.




Any help would be appreciated. I am planning to sell these to collectors possibly in NZ or even around the world. I do not know if these go, or if they are damaged. Please ask questions if needed. The more info the better!

Thank You

Deanna


----------



## Patrice (Oct 8, 2013)

Your family, as operators of a camera shop, might be in a better position than any of us to know the value of these. However, I would not be surprised if these were not worth much more than 10 or 20 bucks each.


----------



## Rosenquarts (Oct 8, 2013)

We have not had it long only 3 years and none of us had no prior knowledge of old film cameras. I would assume these were worth at least a couple of hundred but now i'm not so sure.


----------



## peter27 (Oct 8, 2013)

Sorry to burst your bubble: Analoge Kamera Agfa ISOMAT Rapid Typ 2428 Rarität Sammlungsauflösung ( K66 | eBay


----------



## gsgary (Oct 8, 2013)

Rosenquarts said:


> We have not had it long only 3 years and none of us had no prior knowledge of old film cameras. I would assume these were worth at least a couple of hundred but now i'm not so sure.



Only film cameras that are worth big money are Leica, Hasleblad, Contax, Nikon rangefinders and a few others

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## limr (Oct 8, 2013)

Yeah, the cameras won't be worth hundreds, but I think the Kodak would go for more than $5, especially if it's in good condition. I thought it was a Retina at first, but it's not a folder, is it? (No bellows.) I've seen good condition Kodaks of that type go for prices not quite $100, but certainly higher than $5-10. It's very dependent on condition, lens, etc. 

The problem with the Agfa is that it used it's own proprietary film cartridge system, so you'd have to find an enthusiast who is willing and able to load their own 35mm film into the Agfa cartridges. Otherwise, even if someone is really into actually using those vintage cameras, they might not be interested in the Agfa.

Agfa Isomat-Rapid: 60's Charm Squared - Lomography


----------



## minicoop1985 (Oct 8, 2013)

That Kodak looks a bit like a Pony-kind of a mix between a Pony 135 and Pony II.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 8, 2013)

Patrice said:


> Your family, as operators of a camera shop, might be in a better position than any of us to know the value of these. However, I would not be surprised if these were not worth much more than 10 or 20 bucks each.



The 10 to 20 dollars price range is about right. My first camera was a Kodak Pony 135 B, which I payed $16.95 for back in 1975-ish...it was made in the late 1950's I'd guess, and it looked "similar", in a familial sort of way, to your Kodak, and had an Anaston lens as well. Not sure what exact model yours is.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 8, 2013)

You might find that Kodak here -  Walker Mangum's Kodak Collector's Page . The cameras might interest someone that's into Diana/Holga style cameras with settings using markings like sun/clouds, people/mountains etc. but I don't imagine they'd be worth more than maybe $20 or so.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 8, 2013)

I was guessing 1960's and looked at a few - in the left column click on Chronological Camera Listing, under 1959 see the ColorSnap 35 - it looks a lot like that, maybe missing the nameplate on top? (can see two holes on top where it might have been attached) Walker Mangum's Kodak Collector's Page . Kodak seemed to have made a number of variations of a lot of their camera models.


----------

